# What I really, really want. Really.



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Dear nice Mr. Colnago.
Here in UK Reynolds have come up with a "new" tubing ....953. One framebuilder is saying " the strength is off the chart" and is building sub 17lbs bikes. I'm sure you can do much better. Can I have one please? Oh, a nice new paint job to go with it too.
Grazie!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2005/shows/australia05/?id=results/australia051

1000grm steel frame...Yes please!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Heck I'd settle for Columbus Spirit tubing.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

edmundjaques said:


> Dear nice Mr. Colnago.
> Here in UK Reynolds have come up with a "new" tubing ....953. One framebuilder is saying " the strength is off the chart" and is building sub 17lbs bikes. I'm sure you can do much better. Can I have one please? Oh, a nice new paint job to go with it too.
> Grazie!


Getting a bit more interesting: June '07 issue of l'Acheteur Cycliste carries an excellent article ( in French) on three steel frames currently available from Alex Singer in Paris.
The 753 ( ie Reynolds) comes in at just over 18lbs. I had a (silver brazed) 753 by Merckx a few years ago which was superb and I regret selling. Don't know the weight, it didn't seem to matter. Point is - 853 has been out for a while, and now 953 is available. If Merckx doesn't go for it ( and I believe he considers steel to be dead) surely Ernesto should - he hasn't written steel off - thank goodness. Any thoughts?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*this stuff is durn thin walled,*

foco, ultrafoco and the latest similar itterations, can on impact can tear like foil, so mebbe this is a factor, it also ripples like crazy upon being hit with the tig rod, causing deformation and weird crystalization of the metal.
carbon is more practical from a manufacturing standpoint...but i do have a wilier nemo that rides good, even so, over a year has passed and the c-40 hp gets the ride preference every time, the steel is basically in storage right now.




edmundjaques said:


> Getting a bit more interesting: June '07 issue of l'Acheteur Cycliste carries an excellent article ( in French) on three steel frames currently available from Alex Singer in Paris.
> The 753 ( ie Reynolds) comes in at just over 18lbs. I had a (silver brazed) 753 by Merckx a few years ago which was superb and I regret selling. Don't know the weight, it didn't seem to matter. Point is - 853 has been out for a while, and now 953 is available. If Merckx doesn't go for it ( and I believe he considers steel to be dead) surely Ernesto should - he hasn't written steel off - thank goodness. Any thoughts?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*you want more?????*

The current masterlight with paint and chrome is a very competitive 3.5 pounds. Makes me think that only a welded frame could get a lot lower than that! But while we are all dreaming, a 2.5 pound frame with lugs and paint would be nice.....

Takmanjapan


----------

